# azgardens.com offering harlequin shrimp?



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

So I have been looking around at different sites, and I checked out azgardens recently, and they are offering these new shrimp http://azgardens.com/shrimpfactory.php. These look like the sulawesi harlequin shrimp Wood has been showing with the other sulawesi shrimp. I have even seen these pics elsewhere on the internet used to sell sulawesi shrimp though. Are they seriously selling sulawesi shrimp, or are they using the wrong picture? I asked them if the shrimp would breed in FW, but they replied that they need brakish water, and that was it. I got nothing on if they bred or not. I also looked up the name that they are calling it, and it is another name for bumble bee shrimp. What do you guys think?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

They do look pretty nice, I wonder how much ship would be for a bag of those. Hmmmmm?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Highly doubt that's the right shrimp if they're selling them for 3 bucks a pop


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I know that you have to order at least $35 worth. From ordering plants from them, I think it was like usps priority mail, but I'm unsure. I know that doesn't answer how much shipping is, but it can't be too bad.

Yea, erijinal, I was thinking the same thing. Maybe I'll buy some and find out, but that will be in a month or so.

edit:
I thought they sent by usps, but they send by fedex, so probably fairly expensive.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/62685-does-look-like-sulawesi-shrimp.html


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Wood, your link??


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

I agree with Erijnal, no way those are sulawesi harlequins for 3 bucks each.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Their shipping is ricockulous and not quoted up front.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

So it seems that they are pirating photos and such. I saw the first photo at another website that was offering sulawesi shrimp, and they had other sulawesi shrimp photos. I also contacted them, and they gave me a realy short response. Basically, they said the shrimp need saltwater. That was all they said. I think that I will just avoid azgardens, as the last order from them resulted in have of my micro sword grass dying, and the cabomba turned to foul mush. O well, I guess we just need to be careful of these kinds of scams. I just wish there was a way to stop them.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

orlando said:


> Wood, your link??


huh?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

wow azgardens pisses me off. The picture they were using previously for that kind of shrimp was from highfins on aquabid that he was using for his "super tiger shrimp". I seriously doubt the picture they have up now is any more representative of what they are actually selling.


----------

